

Programming with type functions in Ceylon - lukedegruchy
http://ceylon-lang.org/blog/2015/06/03/generic-function-refs/

======
runT1ME
This is a big deal. This is one of the reasons I'm so productive in Scala
(Higher kinded types). When evaluating F# vs. Scala for our latest project it
was the single big thing that drove our team to pick Scala, so the fact that
Ceylon is adding it could really help pick up users from the functional side.

I also think it says a lot about the language designer Gavin King. He seems to
take feedback from the community and legitimately weigh the pros and cons. If
I remember originally he wasn't sure HKTs were useful, but it seems he's come
around after hearing various arguments for them.

~~~
lukedegruchy
Gavin's looking for positive feedback on this since he wants the community to
buy into this, so please give encouragement if you want this feature. It's
currently experimental and only works on the JavaScript runtime, but they'll
implement it for the JVM runtime as well if it's well received.

------
noobermin
The obvious question is what about type function functions, when you want to
abstract away the type functions?

